# Dimension DE051 Desktop



## doc_ (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey all,

Long time listener, first time caller. I've just read through the stickied post at the top of this sub-forum about finding the right RAM for my system. I then followed several of the links at the bottom of the page (Crucial, Corsair, Samsung) and found that none list the model of Dell that I'm trying to upgrade.

Also, performing a search on this sub-forum for 'de051' returns only one result. In this thread, it appears that the two posters who have Dimension DE051's are having all types of trouble upgrading their memory with no real solutions or suggestions presented.

To complicate matters further, this is all an attempt to upgrade my mother's PC for Mother's Day. As such, I don't have it on hand for the acquisition of detailed specs. As mentioned in the subject line, it is a Dell Dimension DE051 Desktop. If additional specs are required I will just need 24 hours or so to gather the intel (as well as instructions on where to find said intel).

My goal is to purchase and install 2GB of RAM by May 10th, 2009. I need to know if it is even possible, and if so, what type of memory I need to buy.

Thanks in advance,
Doc


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.memory-up.com/Memory/DellDimension15118.html


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

For any pre-built PC, use Crucial. 
http://www.crucial.com/


----------



## doc_ (Apr 7, 2009)

belfasteddie said:


> http://www.memory-up.com/Memory/DellDimension15118.html


In the thread I referenced in the OP (which can be found here), one of the users having trouble specifically mentions memory-up.com as selling him RAM that should work but didn't. I'm trying to avoid falling victim to an identical problem.

It looks to me like he wound up at the same exact URL that eddie references and it didn't work for him. Forgive me if I'm dubious that it will work any better for me.



oldjoe said:


> For any pre-built PC, use Crucial.
> http://www.crucial.com/
> 
> 
> ...


And in the spirit of completeness, OCZ doesn't list the DE051 but rather B110, which is stamped on the front of my mom's tower, but their mem configurator told me 'No Memory Found' for my system. Patriot has B110 also and recommends a PC4000 400MHz DDR SDRAM DIMM 184-pin, Non-ECC. G-Skill also says no memory found for the Intel 865GV M/B chipset.

I'm wondering why Crucial, Corsair, Samsung, G-Skill, and OCZ all refuse to sell RAM for the DE051. Perhaps refuse is the wrong word, but they certainly don't endorse any of their memory for use with the DE051. Makes me doubt the claims of Memory-up.com and Patriot... 

Thoughts and/or suggestions? 

Again, thank you for your help,
Doc


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Doc, I found this, don't know if any good though considering the trouble your having.
:http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-512MB--Memo...temQQimsxZ20090404?IMSfp=TL090404159008r25052

:http://www.orcalogic.co.uk/asp/Dell_Dimension_DE051_Memory-35249-m-1.htm


----------



## doc_ (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok so I found that Crucial does list the Dimension B110 as a supported system, so I ordered a 2GB kit. So that is the first hurdle leapt.

I will be back to post results of the first installation attempt as soon as FedEx permits.

Doc


----------



## doc_ (Apr 7, 2009)

2GB of memory installed successfully. :smile:

Thank you all for your assistance!
Doc


----------

